# TRAI issues regulations for minimum 2G and 3G download speed



## rish1 (Apr 25, 2014)

The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) released draft regulations on Standards of Quality of Service for Mobile Data Services back in 2012 since there was no quality of service standards for the mobile data services compared to wired Internet such as broadband. It released a benchmark and asked operators to document data collection process for each Quality of Service parameters such as success rate, Average Throughput, Latency and more.

In December 2012 it also added minimum download speed to the QoS parameter and said that operators should measure the minimum download speed for each plan and report it to TRAI on a monthly basis, but it did not issue any minimum download speed for each plans. After complaints from the consumers regarding the poor download speed, TRAI has decided to implement a minimum speed for 2G, 3G and other wireless technologies.

Since the download speed would not be uniform across all areas, TRAI has calculated the average minimum download speed achieved during preceding three-quarters across all LSAs as reported by the TSPs in various plans and for different technologies deployed by them. In its tests, 2G the speed varied from 21.42 kbps to 97.06 kbps between the operators.

All the operators mentions data only by volume and doesn’t mention the minimum download speed in the respective plans, so it asks them to mention the minimum download speed along with each tariff plan whenever they are advertised, through all the channels, including the official website. Here are the minimum download speed that TRAI recommends

Minimum download speed CDMA 1X and 2G – 56 kbps
Minimum download speed CDMA HSD – 512 kbps with 95% success rate
Minimum download speed – CDMA EVDO and 3G – 1 Mbps with 95% success rate


* will these speeds be after FUP ? after fup speeds on 3g is just laughable 8kbps download speed  *


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 25, 2014)

So actual minimum is 
56kbps = 8kBps 
512kbps = 64kBps



Screw you ..i have beam


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

They could have forced telecos to ban the fup system instead.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 26, 2014)

What about regulations in increase of Broadband speeds?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 26, 2014)

It should be 1mbps minimum for all broadbands and mobile data


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 27, 2014)

^^ When?????????????????


----------



## sushovan (Apr 27, 2014)

^^ in 2020


----------



## Minion (Apr 27, 2014)

56Kpbs seriously people in TRAI are **** heads instead of increasing standard they are screwing it.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 27, 2014)

IMO,
2G ~ 8kBps.
2.5G ~ 24kBps.
3G ~ 128kBps 

and no FUP , please.


----------



## Minion (Apr 27, 2014)

sushovan said:


> ^^ in 2020


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> IMO,
> *2G ~ 8kBps.*
> *2.5G ~ 24kBps.*
> 3G ~ 128kBps
> ...



8kBps really? What will you do with that speed?
Web pages these days will takes ages to open with that speed.
Minimum is 16kBps but 20kBps should be considered.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2014)

IMHO, 2G should run on max speed and 3G minimum speed should be 1 Mbps. 

Also, I think it would be better to have FUP on mobile devices so that the unscrupulous companies don't deduct your balance after your data balance ends. I will seriously pay extra for this if this were implemented.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2014)

In India 2g=2KBps
3g=3KBps
4g=4KBps



Ontopic, airtel 2g gives me around 15KBps on average and max 20 KBps (not kbps)


----------



## rish1 (Apr 27, 2014)

minimum 2g speed should be 12kbps

Minimum 3g speed should be 2 mbps

minimum 3g speed after FUP should be 512 kbps .. after all these plans also cost 7-800 rs with 6 gb fup and if broadband can have 512 kbps post FUP there is no reason that it should not be in 3g.. since this is also broadband just without wires.. 

The current state is worse. pay 800 rs get 5-6 gb with good speed and then get stuck with 8kbps not even able to load web pages.. 

so those who don't want to mess with broadband ISP trouble and where not many options are available they can opt for these 3g connections..


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2014)

Wire broadband is still more cost effective than 3G. I don't think 3G would get cost effective anytime soon.


----------



## moniker (Apr 27, 2014)

rish said:


> minimum 2g speed should be 12kbps
> 
> Minimum 3g speed should be 2 mbps
> 
> ...



I'm afraid tariffs for 3g can never match that of wired broadband. For 3g the telecom companies have to compete against each other and indulge in a bidding process to buy their share of the 3g spectrum from the government. We already know what happened with the 2g allocation. Who knows what happened with 3g? 

The telecom companies would obviously try to pass on their extra "spendings" to the customers. If not for TRAI we'd have been subjected to open thievery by these telcos.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 27, 2014)

moniker said:


> I'm afraid tariffs for 3g can never match that of wired broadband. For 3g the telecom companies have to compete against each other and indulge in a bidding process to buy their share of the 3g spectrum from the government. We already know what happened with the 2g allocation. Who knows what happened with 3g?
> 
> The telecom companies would obviously try to pass on their extra "spendings" to the customers. If not for TRAI we'd have been subjected to open thievery by these telcos.



ohh i forgot about how high the 3g auction prices were  .. my bad 

but still 8kbps ? that makes no sense at least  30kbps download speed should be available after fup for decent surfing.. 

why can't they offer plans with different speeds and variety like a 512 kbps ,1 mbps plan , 2 mbps plan , 3.6 mbps plan , 7.2 mbps plan

so they can offer 1gb 512 kbps for 100 rs .. then they can have prices like 1gb - 2 mbps 150 rs 1 gb - 200 rs 7.2 mbps

i don't mean they should offer these plans but something along those lines can be done.. it will increase their subscription in low speed plans .. and push more people for high speed plans their by increasing profits..

they are giving full 7.2 mbps at 250 now.. so they can distribute this cost to different class of subscribers.. instead of giving full speeds by default..
but Airtel 1 gb @ Rs 50 for a night is awesome ...!! the best plan .. not as good as 11 Rs 30 min which they had earlier but still very good plan


----------



## moniker (Apr 27, 2014)

^ That's true.. Some amount of variety would be nice. But these 3g speeds are so inconsistent. I might be getting 7.2 Mbps somewhere, but travel to some other area and the speed drops to 1.5 Mbps even though I have good signal.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 28, 2014)

2 years back i got a message on my idea postpaid card regarding free 3g for 2 months. 
110gb download 40gb upload in 20 days after which they discontinued the scheme without notifying me. There was no fup.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 28, 2014)

That Airtel Rs.10 plan is limited to 30mb in Tamil Nadu


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2014)

Regulations on 3G speed. These guys are so simply mothersuckers. In a country where 256 kbps is considered as _broadband_ there is a regulation of 3G / 2G speeds. Lovely


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 28, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> 8kBps really? What will you do with that speed?
> Web pages these days will takes ages to open with that speed.
> Minimum is 16kBps but 20kBps should be considered.


16x8=120kbps , I think most 2g compaible devices have ~90kbps upper limit. Mind the 'B'=bytes not bits in my previous post.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2014)

But on edge you will get speeds, isnt it!


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 28, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> But on edge you will get speeds, isnt it!



Base GPRS is known as 2G.
EDGE is known as 2.5G.
Then comes 3G with 384kbps.( The earliest 3G phones , I had one of them N6630)
Then came HSPA devices known as 3.5G , with speeds in multiples of 3.6mbps and so.

Most new Generation devices are capable of Edge/HSPA. But I think the average speed you can get on Edge will be somewhere around 25-30kBps at it's peak. That comes to be around 200kb(bits)ps+.
On my Vodafone EDGE network I am receiving an average DL speed of 16-22KB(bytes)ps.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Base GPRS is known as *2G.*
> EDGE is known as *2.5G.*
> Then comes 3G with 384kbps.( The earliest 3G phones , I had one of them N6630)
> Then came HSPA devices known as 3.5G , with speeds in multiples of 3.6mbps and so.
> ...



wrong.
gprs is the 2.5G and edge is the 2.75G


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> wrong.
> gprs is the 2.5G and edge is the 2.75G



pretty much.... the original 2G uses csd...so yeah.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 29, 2014)

TRAI just joking ...  no one operator can obey the TRAI rules . just monopoly by operators . agree ??


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^Yeah absolutely


----------

